# USAT GP38-2 DCC and Sound install



## scottieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi all-

Looking to do my first DCC decoder install and add sound later. Is there a "best" or "easiest" decoder to install in these units for a rookie? I am capable of elementary soldering. Thanks for any help.

scott


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ve installed the NCE D808, has screw terminals and if you get the Aristo style connectors, it’s P & P. Just insert it where the motor pick ups plug into the main circuit board. Get 2 sets of cables so you can connect to both motor blocks, RLD Hobbies and Reindeer Pass both carry the cables.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the NCE have sound? Original question was for DCC and sound.
Also what system is this to run on?
I have a 24 volt system and many decoders are rated at 21 volts max.
LGB, Massoth, Zimo are all 24 volt systems as are their decoders, (Zimo are 30 volt and can withstand a 50 volt pulse!!). NMRA standard is 22 volts.



MRC and Soundtraxx decoders are only 21 volts.


So, be aware of mfg specs for using Large scale systems and decoders.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I think he said he would add sound later.


----------



## scottieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Jim Agnew said:


> I’ve installed the NCE D808, has screw terminals and if you get the Aristo style connectors, it’s P & P. Just insert it where the motor pick ups plug into the main circuit board. Get 2 sets of cables so you can connect to both motor blocks, RLD Hobbies and Reindeer Pass both carry the cables.


Thanks-- sorry, yes DCC control first. I just wanted the path of least resistance--that helps a lot.

My bigger concern with sound was to make sure there would not be any conflict with a Phoenix P8 or similar down the road. I need to research a bit more but is it safe to safe the control and sound boards operate independently of each other for the most part?

I have a MRC Elite system I am using right now to answer the question about voltage.


----------



## scottieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Jim Agnew said:


> I’ve installed the NCE D808, has screw terminals and if you get the Aristo style connectors, it’s P & P. Just insert it where the motor pick ups plug into the main circuit board. Get 2 sets of cables so you can connect to both motor blocks, RLD Hobbies and Reindeer Pass both carry the cables.


Thanks-- sorry, yes DCC control first. I just wanted the path of least resistance--that helps a lot.

My bigger concern with sound was to make sure there would not be any conflict with a Phoenix P8 or similar down the road. I need to research a bit more but is it safe to safe the control and sound boards operate independently of each other for the most part?

I have a MRC Elite system I am using right now to answer the question about voltage.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem. See http://www.phoenixsound.com/pdf/P8_Handbook.pdf


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

While it's no problem adding the sound board later, I'd recommend you use a sound decoder as it should be: a) less money in the long run and b) better integrated with the motion/motor control. I'm not sure what exact engine that Geep has in it, but I used a Zimo 695kv for my SD-40-2 and it's been a great decoder. The sounds, slow speed motor control and ability to control lights/uncouplers/smoke are all excellent.

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you use a full featured DCC decoder with sound as it would be the lowest cost in the long run. A decoder with sound is almost the same price as the Phoenix. So doing DCC and Phoenix separate is a much higher cost. And in the future if you have a single motor engine you can get a full featured Decoder with sound for under $100.00 which is much less than any phoenix and these can be tied to a servo for uncoupling or any other use.
Trainli has a decoder for $180 that has 10 watts audio, 4 servo control, Smoke control for heater and fan, SUSI bus, Many light controls, Storage caps (super caps)for intermittent track contact. And sound files are available for programming (zimo.at). 



Compare that to your separate cost of non-sound decoder and a separate Phoenix, and much less space needed as one board does it all!!


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I got a TCS Wow 501 for mine. Have not put it in yet but it has the EMD 645 in it which (according to Wikipedia) is what the GP38-2 uses. I have one in my GP9, which used the EMD 567 and I think it sounds great.


----------



## scottieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> I would suggest you use a full featured DCC decoder with sound as it would be the lowest cost in the long run. A decoder with sound is almost the same price as the Phoenix. So doing DCC and Phoenix separate is a much higher cost. And in the future if you have a single motor engine you can get a full featured Decoder with sound for under $100.00 which is much less than any phoenix and these can be tied to a servo for uncoupling or any other use.
> Trainli has a decoder for $180 that has 10 watts audio, 4 servo control, Smoke control for heater and fan, SUSI bus, Many light controls, Storage caps (super caps)for intermittent track contact. And sound files are available for programming (zimo.at).
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression there werent many/any full featured boards that supported the higher power requirements of the USAT Engines---but looks like I was ill-informed. I believe you are referring to the MX699LS --is that correct? And this should have no issues meeting the power requirements? Thanks for the feedback. Looking at this route now


----------



## scottieb (Aug 13, 2018)

Also, trying to figure out how I would get the GP38-2 sound files on the Zimo device. Looks like cheapest option is a $300 programmer. Am I missing something?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Trainli will load the program file for you. I do this all the time for customers.
The MX699 series of decoders will andle any large scale engine as they are 6 amps 10 amp peak current and 30 volts and can withstand a 50 volt surge.
USA Trains SD-70 works great with just one of these decoders.


----------

